# Was muss ich beachten bei Xeons?



## Callya (17. Juli 2002)

Hi,

ich habe vor mir eine Dualborad mit zwei Xeons zuzulegen.
Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich da unbedingt beachten sollte?

cu
Callya


----------



## Freaky (17. Juli 2002)

ähm...das du viel geld dabei hast wenn du ihn kaufst... !!!
wofür überhaupt ein dual board lohnt für ein privat anwender nicht!


gruß
freaky


----------



## Callya (17. Juli 2002)

nun, für einen normalen User loht des wirklich ned, aber ich will auf dem Ding Videos rendern.
Auch 3d Animationen mit einiger Laufzeit sollte der dann berechnen...
Auf meinem jetzige Rechner (AMD TB 1400, 1 GB RAM, 100 GB Platte (U160)) dauert des halt schon seine Zeit...


----------

